# Jacob Obrecht , straighfoward charming simplicity it may sound drap to some but..?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im listening to complex polyphony and appreciated more conservative polyphony if we can says this so, here my verdict on mister Obrecht not the sharpest knife in the drawer but, good decent polyphony smooth & relaxing yah know cliche calls in but you know...

Then the critic i hear is Obrecht polyphony not as complex or catchy as others like Josquin per se, from respective samee era approx.

Bur there is good drab and drabby drab borring, mister Obrecht may or me not be as colorful has others but i would recommended warmly the missa done by the clerks group(ensemble) and his missa caput but not the naxos brewed it did not reach me yet, now you guys understand the importance of having multiple copy of same work by same artist, because you want and desire the best version.

In the end i would recommanded Obrecht to an advanced in franco-flemish, and guide him toward Ockeghem instead before what about it?

Than that it , i cheerish his music i cheerish my friends , follower, reader, gentle strangers, goodwill thinker of the world united.Love you folks at talk classical headquater.

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

To be fair, Obrecht didn't write in his mature style until the 1480s, and he was dead by 1493. That would make him in his late 40s. On the other hand, Josquin's working career was 50 years. Josquin, though well known and recognized for his skill, didn't write his most famous pieces until after Obrecht was dead. So I'm not comfortable putting them head to head in a comparison. 

And personally, I don't find Obrecht drab. He worked in several different moods, some introverted and some extroverted. He had a way of working with motifs which, it can be contended, influenced Josquin. He also liked having his voices in spaces of 10ths. Of course, not all of his works are great; some are run of the mill (Rob Wegman says this of his Sancto John the Baptist). But pieces like his Ave Regina and Missa Maria Zart are magnificent. His late motets are less about speed and energy than serenity, reflecting their texts. 

It is unfortunate that he died right as music was changing. He would have adapted with the times, but as it ended up, he was more an ending to the Ockeghem era than an influence on what was to come. 

Again, just my personal feeling, and drawing on recollection, because I haven't been as involved with this composer recently as I have been in the past.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*To be fair, Obrecht didn't write in his mature style until the 1480s, and he was dead by 1493. That would make him in his late 40s. On the other hand, Josquin's working career was 50 years. Josquin, though well known and recognized for his skill, didn't write his most famous pieces until after Obrecht was dead. So I'm not comfortable putting them head to head in a comparison. 
*
Good point mister* ManxFeeder*

*But pieces like his Ave Regina and Missa Maria Zart are magnificent*.

Totally missa maria zart is a ''chef d'oeuvre'' worth checking ou Tallis Scholars dose a great rendition of this work.
Thanks for sharing mister ManxFeeder.

:tiphat:


----------

